
Ruby Unroller - aaronbrethorst
http://unroller.rubyforge.org/
======
duck
Seems to be very thought out and the detailed documentation is an added bonus.
Looking forward to trying this out as that has always been a pain point in
Ruby.

------
silversmith
This has helped me immensely when trying to track down faulting methods
through a chain of third party plugins. Easy to add where necessary too.

------
dublinclontarf
This is fabulous.

------
gmac
This looks very nice -- but I use 1.9 exclusively these days, and it seems
this isn't compatible (?).

